# Bitcoin Mining Profit Calculator: Gaiden



## texteditor (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is a cool new tool for figuring out how to get rich on Bitcoin, you should check it out!!

http://bitcalc.beepboopbitcoin.com/


----------



## William (Apr 20, 2015)

Mining is not profitable anymore outside of China and Iceland anyway.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 20, 2015)

William said:


> Mining is not profitable anymore outside of China and Iceland anyway.


Power is pretty cheap in China I guess? or mostly that you can get miners cheaper there?

Francisco


----------



## Amitz (Apr 20, 2015)

Cheap chinese miners:


----------



## William (Apr 21, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Power is pretty cheap in China I guess? or mostly that you can get miners cheaper there?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Both - Depending on region pricing varies between 1 and 10 cent p. KWh - Iceland is around 4, US 10-20, EU 15-30. Miners are not cheaper but faster available in higher QTYs.


----------



## perennate (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know how to actually purchase a miner? I see the mining calculator popup but no way to close that and proceed with the purchase, so stuck with the $10000 cash :/


----------

